# TT guy jumping over. Did the Beetle have a Baseball stitch interior oprtion?



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Even just the right red-orange would do. 
the Beetle's headrests are cooler than the TT's and I would like to swap if I can get the right color.
TIA

This is the color I am talking about...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: TT guy jumping over. Did the Beetle have a Baseball stitch interior oprtion? (mbaron)*

the beetles never had a baseball stitch interior
if you can find a wrecked snap orange beetle with the headrests you might have a chance. They are black with orange stitching


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: TT guy jumping over. Did the Beetle have a Baseball stitch interior oprtion? (FastAndFurious)*

you're better off finding a dirty set of cloth headrests and having them recovered. At least you'll know they match then.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: TT guy jumping over. Did the Beetle have a Baseball stitch interior oprtion? (J.Owen)*

Right on, I think having the recovered is probably the best option.
Thanks.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: TT guy jumping over. Did the Beetle have a Baseball stitch interior oprtion? (mbaron)*

Here's one with a custom interior:
http://newbeetle.org/forums/ph....html

Enjoy!!!


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: TT guy jumping over. Did the Beetle have a Baseball stitch interior oprtion? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_the beetles never had a baseball stitch interior
if you can find a wrecked snap orange beetle with the headrests you might have a chance. They are black with orange stitching

Actually there's those Crackerjack Beetles floating around that had a baseball interior - but it was a different color.
(borrowing your pic, Jerry)


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT guy jumping over. Did the Beetle have a Baseball stitch interior oprtion? (ginanana)*

Who did the seats? Nice job with the whip stitching and Rawlings Logo.


----------



## flaminRedBeetle (Jan 25, 2004)

HollywoodsBug said:


> Who did the seats? Nice job with the whip stitching and Rawlings Logo.


seats and the rest of the cars were down by a place in chicago 
16 of them total , 15 to the general public and 1 to a vendor who won a vendor competition at yankee stadium


----------

